# worried my mattress is too soft-any ideas on how to fix this?



## stargazersteph (May 2, 2005)

hi,

presently, i have an arms reach co-sleeper that my 8 week old sleeps in on my side of the bed.
sometimes in the morning, i bring him to bed with me after my husband goes to work, or with both of us if on saturday. he seems to really like it and falls asleep faster.
sometimes, i would like to try evan sleeping with us all night. but i have several concerns though about co-sleeping in our bed. 1-my husband and i are deep sleepers. i have become less though, since having our baby. so i guess evan, could sleep on my side of the bed and we could use pillows around him so he doesn't fall off. he doesn't roll over yet.
2-our bed is very very soft. for some reason, our mattress hasn't held up well. it was a good not cheap mattress, and it is only 3 1/2 years old. however. i worry that it would not be firm enough for evan to sleep on. i worry about sids, and back support.
does anyone have any ideas on how to make a mattress more firm? i know it sounds like a crazy question. but i don't have the money to go buy a new mattress. i know most products they sell make mattresses more soft.
anyway, i know this is kind of a strange question , but if anyone has any input i would appreciate it.
thanks
stephani


----------



## kavamamakava (Aug 25, 2004)

I have a pillow top mattress and it's pretty soft and squishy. I use one of those lap pads (the ones that look like receiving blankets but are stiff and waterproof) under her head so that she doesn't sink into the pillowy fluff that is our mattress. I used to have a co-sleeper hooked up to our bed and I mostly used it like a bed rail. I kept Skanda on the co-sleeper side of the bed and I slept in the middle. I would not put pillows around. That's a suffocation risk.
Another option is the fairly inexpensive Snuggle Nest. It's around $30 and goes up by the pillows and you can put the baby there.
You can also sleep with the baby's head resting on your arm.
As far as back support for you, are you talking about when you are nursing? Try stuffing a pillow in the small of your back and one between your knees.


----------

